# Squirrel kill



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Found this video from a little earlier in the year just thought I'd show 
Thank you


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! What a shot! Good looking squirrel too!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

impressive shot...


----------

